# Cornwall newquay/ falmouth / porthleven



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi just got back from Cornwall and managed to have a few great cappuccinos, Newquay has a place called pavillion using sqaure mile red brick , I went there twice and loved it, great building with stipped back walls and the hipsterish girls were really friendly, the only thing I didn't like is they only do paper cups if you sit in which I don't like as I am old and grumpy, I went to espressini in falmouth on the main road the coffee was fantastic (so much so that I went to there other branch and bought there yallah house blend (expensive but I am flash when I'm on holiday) 300gm £9.50 which is nice on my Londinium lr, also went to origin in porthleven which was good for a machiato but not really to my taste as it was a lot sharper and brighter than the other two (which used more chocolaty blends) I went to the excellent mount zion but it was closed so went to the excellent for food porthwiddan cafe which is not actually great for coffee it turns out all in all the scene seems to be getting better each year


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you mean  Pavillion Bakery? I've heard a lot about it. They say it's a nice place to relax. You got my interest with the "hipsterish" girls... no, I'm not a dirty old man. But I also dislike paper cups. They only serve them or do they have different cups if you ask? As for Espressini, I understand perfectly what could have driven you to spend that money. I don't really find it that expensive if I want to treat myself, so go for it all the way.

Thanks for the post, I need to check Pavillion out.


----------

